# 33 FT Cheoy Lee Offshore



## Charles Vandemark (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello group Charles here looking at a 33 ft Cheoy Lee offshore wanting to get opinions on bluewater capabilities. It has no teak decks roller furling main and jib . 
:captain:


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

These boats have a very low ballast to displacement ratio of under 24% which IMO makes them a very poor choice for crossing oceans. Same with their draft of under 4 feet. They would make decent shallow water boats to sail along the coast.OFFSHORE 33 (CHEOY LEE) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

More important than what Kriss said (not that I disagree): it's an older boat. When was the rigging last replaced/inspected? What condition are the sails? Engine?

Pretty boats. Could still be a lot of fun for a lot of destinations without being a great boat for crossing oceans - or could be a black hole with serious negative value.


----------



## Charles Vandemark (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks this is a 1972 4107 Perkins built in Hong Kong decks are solid Have sailed it many times in fair seas never have in heavy seas sails are in fair shape jib could use a panel sewn in and main is in good shape and and jib could use some sunumbrella Plan on changing the rigging and paint top to bottom. that's for starts then water maker ,radar,ac and generator or more solar panels and a wind gen .


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

these old boats have crossed oceans and other inventive sailing feats. 
folks have sailed em to south pacific from west coast mexico and have sailed em on pacific ocean without issues. 
if you have inspected it, sailed it and reinspected it and find it to your liking, ther eis no reason not top purchase it.
in this particular medium, you will find naysayers to even the most favored boats sailing out into an ocean. 
there are many cheoy lees sailing and cruising west coast--funny how that is, asthey werre manufactured in taiwan and some in hongkong.
the hong kong builds are sessentially bulletproof. yes it is a go anywhere boat. have fun with it


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

Add to your shortlist: replace chainplates. Cheoy Lee was more than suspect of using substandard metals (see the relevant chapter of Bob Perry's book), and even if it was 316 SS it's due for replacement by now.

I think am done with full-keel boats but that is a matter of preference and I know plenty will disagree.


----------



## Captn Ross (May 31, 2017)

Just ran into this. Sorry I am late to the party, but much of this is based on thoughts of people who read numbers and have never owned a boat. I own an Offshore 33 (1972). The low ballast to displacement note is based on expectations for Marconi sloops. Most Offshore 33s are ketch rigged, which lowers the enter of effort and need for higher ballast to displacement. Moreover the spruce masts put more mass up high, which some say is a no-no but give a better motion to the boat and makes it less likely to capsize in heavy seas. Further, no Offshore 33s were made in Taiwan. I can't say whether the boats have substandard alloys--I've had no problems--but the advice to check the rigging on a 45-year-old boat (any boat) is a wise one. My boat, though not with me, has crossed the Atlantic twice. Construction is strong--and not a blister on the bottom; it shows it age only in layout and accommodations. There are better boats, and modern designs are faster. But few are stronger and more reliable.


----------

